# JavaScript und "import"?



## Jens81 (16. Okt 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe eine Frage bzgl. JavaScript:

Ich arbeite mit der GoogleMaps API. Wenn ich nun Objekte dieser API verwende, z.B. 
	
	
	
	





```
google.maps.Map
```
 gebe ich den vollen Namen an. Gibt es in JavaScript auch sowas wie 
	
	
	
	





```
import google.map.*
```
?

Gruß,
Jens


----------



## faetzminator (16. Okt 2012)

Gibts IMHO nicht. Da wird einfach quasi ein Java Namespace in JS nachgebaut.


----------



## Jens81 (16. Okt 2012)

Hmm.... das "Problem" ist, dass ich (viele) Koordinatenobjekte verwende:


```
new google.maps.LatLng(12.34556, 98.7654);
```

Wenn man davon jetzt einige 100.000-Zeilen an Koordinaten hat, werden die Seiten schnell einige MB groß. Mit einer kürzen Schreibweise könnte man schnell einiges an Speicher sparen...


----------



## faetzminator (16. Okt 2012)

Dann macht man eine Schleife drum?
Ansonsten gibts Tools, die vor dem Ausliefern der Software alle Kommentare, Leerzeichen etc. entfernen und die Variablen umbenennen etc. Das hat zwei Vorteile: Ein User kann dein JS nicht einfach verstehen und es ist nur noch 10% so gross wie ursprünglich.


----------



## schalentier (16. Okt 2012)

?


```
function ll(lat,lng) {
  return new google.maps.LatLng(lat, lang);
}

ll(12.34556, 98.7654);
```

oder noch cooler:


```
LatLng = google.maps.LatLng
LatLng(12.34556, 98.7654);
```

muesste auch klappen.


----------



## Jens81 (16. Okt 2012)

Eine Schleife hilft nicht wirklich, ich habe z.B. 100.000 verschiedene Koordinaten. Die packe ich dann in ein Array zur weiteren Verarbeitung.


```
var arrayvar = [
new google.maps.LatLng(54.7542 , 8.2789 ),
new google.maps.LatLng(54.748 , 8.2848 ),
new google.maps.LatLng(54.7424 , 8.2928 ),
...
];
```


Edit: Wenn das mit der Funktion auch beim Initialisieren des Arrays funktioniert wäre das evtl. eine Möglichkeit...


----------



## faetzminator (16. Okt 2012)

Öhm, ich dachte eher an ein Array aus primitiven Zahlen an Stelle der LatLng, das kann dann in einer Schleife erstellt werden.
Warum machst du dir überhaupt Sorgen um so was?


----------



## Jens81 (17. Okt 2012)

Damit die HTML-Seite nicht direkt 25 MB groß wird und Firefox Probleme bekommt


----------



## faetzminator (17. Okt 2012)

Muss denn das alles statisch zum Client geliefert werden? Ich zweifle immer noch am Use Case oder der Implementation


----------



## Jens81 (18. Okt 2012)

ja, gibt leider nur die statische Variante... das Programm wird aber auch nur lokal verwendet. Dennoch können zu große HTML Seiten für den Browser problematisch werden


----------



## makdir2 (18. Feb 2014)

Es gäbe noch die Möglichkeit, dass du die Koordinaten über Ajax nachlädst. Die Koordinaten müssten dann nur in einer XML Datei eingefügt werden um dann mit getDocumentElement() und getElementsByTagName() abgerufen werden. Bei Google müsste was zu finden sein.
Lg_


----------

